

Searal better than Google - priyahar
http://www.searal.com

======
priyahar
That is my option after using Searal -

[http://searal.wordpress.com/2013/09/26/searal-parallel-
searc...](http://searal.wordpress.com/2013/09/26/searal-parallel-search/)

